# Cook Islands



## Laro (2. März 2012)

Liebe Boardies,

im Sommer sind wir 1 Woche auf den Cook Islands und wollen natürlich auch angeln.

Hat schon jemand dort Erfahrungen sammeln können ?;+

Wir brauchen auch Tipps, welche Ruten und Köder man dort braucht.

Besten Dank im voraus.

Laro


----------



## fugs (3. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Hi Laro
Bin selbst nie dort gewesen, wäre aber meine Traumdestination. Habe gelesen, dass es eine Top Bonefish Destination ist...
Eventuell kann ich dir in 4 wochen mehr erzählen, da ein freund von mir aktuell in Neuseeland am Fliegenfischen ist und auch vor hat, in der letzten Woche, die Cook Islands zu besuchen um der Salzwasserfischerei nachzugehen.
Gruss Zoran


----------



## Laro (12. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Danke Zoran,

würde mich über weitere Infos freuen.

Vielleicht können andere Boardies von anderen Südseeinseln berichten, da das Angeln sich dort nicht unterscheiden sollte.

In ungeduldiger Erwartung Eurer Erfahrungen

Laro


----------



## BIG WHITE (12. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Nun, ich komme gerade von der Südsee (Fr.Polynesien).
Ich schätze, daß es um die Cook Islands ähnlichen 
Fischbestand gibt, also kapitale Doraden, YFT und Marline.
Ich habe zweimal meinen PB bei Doraden und auch YFT
verbessert!!

Man muß halt auf den offenen Pazifik raus und entsprechendes Gerät mitführen.

Hast Du schon mal nach Charter Booten gesucht?

Ferner Schnorchelausrüstung nicht vergessen! 
Wo ich war, konnte man direkt vorm Bungalow
unglaubliche Mengen an verschiedenen Rifffischen,
Haien und Rochen beobachten.

TL

B.W.


----------



## Laro (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Hallo B.W.,


besten Dank.

Nach Charterbooten haben wir uns schon umgesehen.

Kann man auch vom Kajak aus angeln und reicht dazu eine stärkere Spinnausrüstung ?
Zu jedem Bungalow gehört nämlich ein Kajak.

Laro


----------



## Tobi94 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Hi, 
wir waren im Sommer auf Fiji. Geangelt hab ich dort nicht, allerdings gibt es dort massig Charterboote, meistens kann man sich die Ausrüstung leihen. Die benutzen dort Meeresruten (relativ kurz und schwer) ähnlich den Pilkruten. Und eben dicke Multirollen. Mit schwere Spinnausrüstung wirds eng, glaube ich...


----------



## BIG WHITE (14. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*



Laro schrieb:


> Hallo B.W.,
> 
> 
> besten Dank.
> ...



Nun, ich kenne Deinen genauen Ziel nicht, die Hauptinsel
Raratonga hat keine Lagune und Spinnfischen vom Ufer
am Außenriff ist so ne Sache, es gibt nur selten einen
Zugang zum tieferen Wasser und die größeren Riffbewohner
stehen eh an der dem offenen Meer zugewandten Riffseite.

Wenn Du aber z.B.nach Manikiki reist, hier gibt es eine
Lagune in der man theoretisch auch vom Ufer aus fischen
könnte, nur die ist sogut wie abgeschlossen und daher
vermute ich auch nicht besonders fischreich.

Folglich würde ich nach einem Boot ausschau halten anstatt
unnötig vom Ufer aus es zu versuchen, wenn es dort nur 
Fischerboote geben sollte, brauchst eigenes Tackle.
Aber auch bei den meisten Charterbooten ist Popping und
Jigging Tackle eher selten zu finden.

Ich habe weit draußen mit einem relativ kleinem Fischerboot
so um die 6m und mit eigenen Tackle super gefangen, also
zumindest pelagische Fische wie Marline, Tunfische, Doraden
müsste es um die Cook Islands ebenso in Hülle und Fülle
geben.

Hier mal 3 Beispiel Photos was in der Südsee möglich ist:


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Ach ja,zum Fischen vom Kajak- in der Lagune dürfte es gehen,
die Polynesier verwenden immer einen zusätzlichen Ausleger
damit ist so ein Kajak erheblich stabiler.
Nun, beim Fischen in der Lagune darfst Du nicht auf große Fische
hoffen, meistens sind es die bunten Riffische weil sie einfach
schneller sind, es sei denn Du versuchst es mit großen 
Fetzenköder auf Grund dann sind Haie und Rochen möglich, für
mich persönlich wäre es aber nichts, bis auf Mako u.a.Paar
andere Haiarten sind Riffhaie recht träge Gesellen und die
Landung eines solchen ist gefährlich (vom Kajak eher
supergefährlich)
Einen Rochen zu "drillen" macht auch nur bedingt Spaß:q 
erstens es ist kein Drill im eigentlichen Sinne, eher ein
Tauziehen, zweitens man muß sehr viel Zeit mitbringen....

TL

B.W.


----------



## Laro (15. März 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Wir sind an der Muri-Lagune / Muri-Beach.

Dann werden wir wohl doch 2-3 mal ein Boot chartern, um auch größere Exemplare zu fangen.

Deine Bilder machen einen richtig heiß.

Gruß

Laro


----------



## fugs (5. April 2012)

*AW: Cook Islands*

Hallo Laro
Leider wird nichts aus den Cooks für meinen Freund der gerade in NZ unterwegs ist, da die Flüge aktuell zu teuer sind aufgrund der Ferienzeit....
Für mich wären die Cooks eine Traumdestination! Schon alleine wegen der Bonefish fischerei.....:k
Hoffe du wirst einen Bericht mit Bildern verfassen nach Rückkehr. Wünsche dir viel Spass und tight lines!

Gruss Zoran


----------

